# Article about the marriage dynamic and a former model's opinion



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

This was a recent article from US Weekly. I agree with her opinion, although I like the term beta instead of submissive. What do you think?

Gabrielle Reece: Women Should Be "Submissive" With Their Husbands - UsMagazine.com

""To truly be feminine means being soft, receptive, and -- look out, here it comes -- submissive," writes the former model, who shares daughter Reece Viola, 9, and son Brody, 5, with Hamilton, 49.

"So if I'm the woman and he's the man, then yes, that's the dynamic. I'm willing and I choose to serve my family and my husband because it creates a dynamic where he is then in fact acting more like a man and masculine and treating me the way I want to be treated."

But being "submissive" isn't a negative or antiquated thing, she argued. "I think because women have the ability to set the tone that the ultimate strength and showing real power, I believe, is creating that environment. I dont think it’s a sign of weakness. I think it’s a sign of strength."


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh never mind, I just saw that Deejo posted something similar. Lol nice.


----------

